# Uber Plans to Issue Its Own Credit Card With Barclays



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

I can only imagine if you have any issues with rewards, how dissapointed people will be when they get "Thanks for reaching out" response .
_________________________________________________________________________

*Uber Plans to Issue Its Own Credit Card With Barclays*

New York (AP) -- Riding-sharing company Uber plans to launch its own credit card, partnering with the British bank Barclays.

The card will be coming later this year, Barclays said last week.

Uber would be the first of the riding-sharing companies to have a co-branded credit card, which are a popular way for companies to cement customer loyalty. They typically give points or credits toward awards, with the most popular cards offering airlines and hotels.

Uber rival Lyft has a partnership with Delta that offers miles, though it's not via a card.

No details about terms or rewards on the Uber cards were available yet, though the awards seem likely to go toward ride credit. Earlier this year, Uber partnered with American Express to give Platinum Card customers a $200-a-year credit toward free

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...tm_medium=social&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-tv


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

For first in applicants, the oober rate will be up to 55 days interest free, followed by 19.5% for outstanding balances beyond minimum repayment.
Those applying after 26th October 2017 will have up to 2 days interest free, followed by 25.5% for outstanding balances beyond minimum repayment.
ooberCREDIT card holders who take more than 4 oober rides per month will get an incentive boost reduction off their base interest rate as follows:
Sydney 1.0%
Hobart 0.8%
Perth 0.8%
Adelaide 0.2%
Melbourne 0.2%
Brisbane 0.2%
Card holders who take more than 8 oober rides per month will get an incentive boost reduction off their base interest rate as follows:
Sydney 1.5%
Hobart 1.2%
Perth 1.2%
Adelaide 0.2%
Melbourne 0.2%
Brisbane 0.2%
Card holders who take more than 12 oober rides per month will get an incentive boost reduction off their base interest rate as follows:
Sydney 2.0%
Hobart 1.5%
Perth 1.5%
Adelaide 0.2%
Melbourne 0.2%
Brisbane 0.2%
oober drive partners who become ooberCREDIT card holders can reduce their primary interest rate if they stay online for at least 14 consecutive hours , accept every trip, and average four trips per hour for each hour online, for at least 4 days per week for the calendar month. A rider transaction fee of $1.50 for all trips whereby the rider uses their ooberCREDIT card to pay their account will be taken directly from the drivers earnings each pay cycle. That way we all share the burden of the administrative costs incurred to produce and service ooberCREDIT. There will also be a monthly admin fee charged to drivers on an earner pays basis.
Earnings up to $1000/$25.00 monthly fee
For every $500 (or part thereof) earned over $1000/$5.00 additional fee
Further exciting fees charged to each driver will be offered in the coming weeks.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Bandy said:


> For first in applicants, the oober rate will be up to 55 days interest free, followed by 19.5% for outstanding balances beyond minimum repayment.
> Those applying after 26th October 2017 will have up to 2 days interest free, followed by 25.5% for outstanding balances beyond minimum repayment.
> ooberCREDIT card holders who take more than 4 oober rides per month will get an incentive boost reduction off their base interest rate as follows:
> Sydney 1.0%
> ...


Canberra misses out?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Canberra misses out?


Canberra is interest free, pay when you feel like it...lol


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Riskiest business venture of all ... giving their low paid partners access to credit... 

You barely make enough to pay current expenses & they will give you credit lol... I'm seeing a lot of unpaid debt accumulating & a lot of drivers going deeper into the red  I see they are launching this program with Barclays, I wonder if Barclays will wear all the unpaid debt or if Uber have any exposure to the debts??

I'm sure Uber have made a deal so that they can worm their way out of any issues


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Thing said:


> Riskiest business venture of all ... giving their low paid partners access to credit...
> 
> You barely make enough to pay current expenses & they will give you credit lol... I'm seeing a lot of unpaid debt accumulating & a lot of drivers going deeper into the red  I see they are launching this program with Barclays, I wonder if Barclays will wear all the unpaid debt or if Uber have any exposure to the debts??
> 
> I'm sure Uber have made a deal so that they can worm their way out of any issues


Yes you put occupation on the application form and they say sorry come back when you have a real job. Will be amusing if they do knock drivers back


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Canberra misses out?


Sorry.....you have exceeded your limit


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

A big bank and Uber in bed together - the Devil's spawn can be the only outcome.
Will all card numbers start with '666'?
Think I'll go and watch Rosemary's Baby on Netflix instead - a lot less scary.


----------



## idanzzz (Dec 19, 2016)

Im Sure the 14 consecutive hours won't be an issue for most of the full time drivers  i jumped in an uber in QLD few weeks ago and the lady said she had not stopped since 11pm the night before and it was 11:30am the following day!!!!!



Bandy said:


> For first in applicants, the oober rate will be up to 55 days interest free, followed by 19.5% for outstanding balances beyond minimum repayment.
> Those applying after 26th October 2017 will have up to 2 days interest free, followed by 25.5% for outstanding balances beyond minimum repayment.
> ooberCREDIT card holders who take more than 4 oober rides per month will get an incentive boost reduction off their base interest rate as follows:
> Sydney 1.0%
> ...


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

idanzzz said:


> Im Sure the 14 consecutive hours won't be an issue for most of the full time drivers  i jumped in an uber in QLD few weeks ago and the lady said she had not stopped since 11pm the night before and it was 11:30am the following day!!!!!


Yeah we breed them rough up here...


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Bandy said:


> Yeah we breed them rough up here...


All over Oz apparently, as there seems to be lots of drivers who drive 12-24 hour stints & there doesn't seem to be any major incidents or road deaths with drowsy drivers


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Thing said:


> All over Oz apparently, as there seems to be lots of drivers who drive 12-24 hour stints & there doesn't seem to be any major incidents or road deaths with drowsy drivers


I'm talking 'women' Thing, lol...


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Bandy said:


> I'm talking 'women' Thing, lol...


Oh, them, yep, they're all bloody hopeless  cancel immediately if you get one


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

idanzzz said:


> Im Sure the 14 consecutive hours won't be an issue for most of the full time drivers  i jumped in an uber in QLD few weeks ago and the lady said she had not stopped since 11pm the night before and it was 11:30am the following day!!!!!


Wonder if it was Farmer SUD, demonstrating her boasted-about "work ethic"?
If she actively sought sympathy for mystery ailments, made any stupid "latest predictions", or just generally gave you the shytes - that'd be her, then.


----------



## Jerry888 (Jun 25, 2017)

Would like to see how it is going to work out for drivers that only drive a few days per week.


----------

